# Satellite Dish models - How to Tell?



## terraform (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi, 

Happy to report I have an unboxed VIP 622 sitting at home. I will be ever more happy once it is connected and working.  

What can I look for to determine which satellite dish model I currently have? I am replacing a PVR 501. Thanks!

Terraform


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The face of the dish says what model it is.


----------



## terraform (Feb 7, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> The face of the dish says what model it is.


Shows I haven't really looked... I guess I will have to get myself up on a ladder. Thanks!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> The face of the dish says what model it is.


Unless your trying to distinguish the difference between a 105 or 121 SD. 

Terraform, hit sys info on your 501 and tell us what it says under "Device". Also a picture of the dish would help us answer your question.


----------



## terraform (Feb 7, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> Unless your trying to distinguish the difference between a 105 or 121 SD.
> 
> Terraform, hit sys info on your 501 and tell us what it says under "Device". Also a picture of the dish would help us answer your question.


Ok, I will post this info later tonight/tomorrow. I may just hook it all up and try anyway.


----------

